# Windows 11 sur un mac avec puce M1, Mettre en français



## ruestgr (22 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour à Tous, Je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro Max de 14" avec 512g de mémoire et j'essaie d'installer Windows 11 sur l'ordi et je n'y arrive pas je le fait avec parallels Desktop 17.1 français et lorsque je télécharge le fichier de Windows Insider le .VHDX il est toujours en anglais.
Merci pour votre aide que j'apprécie d'avance


----------



## Shadownet (22 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai téléchargé la version Windows 11 IoT et je l'ai installée sans problème sur le MBP M1Max. J'ai un serial pour l'activer que j'ai reçu de MS via notre compte MSDN.





Edit: ha j'avais mal lu, tu as un souci de langue. Normalement tu peux changer la langue après, il télécharge le pack langue via les settings regionaux


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2021)

@ruestgr
Comme mentionné en réponse        #2      , ce n'est pas un grand problème, il suffit de télécharger le pack de langue français et...




...il y a aussi le fait que via Windows Update qu'une mise à jour peaufinera cette version qui est encore en preview. Il n'y a pas encore de version française et le fichier *Windows11_InsiderPreview_Client_ARM64_en-us_22499.VHDX* est assez explicite. Comme tu peux le constater, en bidouillant dans la BDR on peut mettre la barre des tâches en haut, sauf que tout ne fonctionne pas, le panneau des Notifications s'affiche par le bas.


----------



## Locke (30 Novembre 2021)

Ah oui, si tu veux récupérer ces fonds d'écran... https://insider.windows.com/en-us/a...ws-insider-community-for-seven-years-together ...ne te gêne pas. J'avais oublié que j'en avais fait l'installation dans mon PC, sinon en machine virtuelle, c'est pas mal...


----------

